# need info su configurazione di server e terminali

## darkice

vi spiego un pò l'idea:

dato un server centrale, se io munisco questo computer di abbastanza schede video (e oggi è davvero semplice fare un setup di schede video, con le attuali schede madri) e quindi ottengo qualcosa come 4 uscite video ad altrettanti monitor, come posso far si che su ogni monitor ci sia una sessione differente, tale per cui 4 persone e quindi 4 account differenti, possano essere eseguiti autonomamente?

lo scenario che sto immaginando è un computer a cui viene quindi deputato tutto il calcolo e 4 monitor/terminali (con relativi 4 accoppiate mouse e tastiera) ai quali possano lavorare autonomamente 4 persone.

sono quasi certo che si possa fare con xorg, solo che non so come e soprattutto non so se e come si può fare una suddivisione corretta del mouse+tastiera per ogni monitor/account.

need info, apprezzo sia le spiegazioni che i meri link  :Smile: 

thnx gente

ps:sono in procinto di mettere su una associazione culturale informatica qui dove vivo attualmente, e voglio fare conoscere le meraviglie di linux, nonchè promuovere iniziative opensource e di informatizzazione (nonchè videogaming serio)  :Smile:  abbiamo appena fermato il locale ma siccome è per ragazzi e io sto facendo tutto da solo e sto iniziando ora, mi serve da sapere il più possibile per ottimizzare costi e gestione^^

a maggior ragione, grazie a chi interverrà

----------

## djinnZ

Devi solo avviare 4 differenti sessioni di xorg configurato staticamente per utilizzare mouse e tastiera specifica e configurare kdm/gdm/xdm per riferirsi a tutti gli host presenti.

Bada che quattro diversi xorg consumano parecchie risorse.

A suo tempo ci provai con xdm per due terminali senza troppi problemi.

Cerca il vecchio remote xhost howto o qualcosa del genere.

----------

## darkice

4 server xorg...

presupponendo come ambiente gnome zen mini ad esempio...e un pc che abbia che ne so....un opteron dual core (che essendo concorrente agli xeon suppongo sia ideale per questi ambiti) o un athlon II x4, o un phenom (prima o seconda serie, poco importa...ma modelli economici) e tanta ram...diciamo 8Gb...la fluidità nell'uso è garantita?

se non lo fosse, quali requisiti dovrebbe soddisfare il server?bisognerebbe virare a cpu fatte più apposta come gli xeon?

io come scenario pesante immagino ad esempio youtube in esecuzione su browser su tutte e 4 le sessioni, mentre è aperto magari un programma di scrittura e un lettore di pdf... e so che è un bel carico per la cpu

----------

## djinnZ

La prova che feci era su un pc con due matrox una 400 agp ed una vecchia S3 pci.

Ti assicuro che il primo monitor andava decentemente ma il secondo... una fetenzia.

Ovviamente se tutte su slot pci-e dovrebbe andar meglio e ti assicuro che una volta erano vendute macchine del genere (HP, digital, NCR e honeywell, max 6 unità con scheda dedicata per mouse e tastiera, ovviamente).

Se il carico lascia il sistema fluido lo puoi verificare empiricamente aprendo quattro sessioni terminale e lanciando quattro sessioni diverse di xorg su una macchina simile per ram e cpu, inizia a cambiare display virtuale e lanciare un paio di applicazioni e dovresti farti un'idea di come si comporta.

Anche se il problema più che il carico cpu è il carico di IO sul bus.

All'epoca la ram era poca, non c'erano i multicore, il bus era quello che era ed X allocava staticamente una bella fetta di ram quando partiva, oggi non so.

Semmai il problema è far capire a kdm come gestire più server per l'accesso (con gdm non ci sono proprio riuscito) ma nel peggiore dei casi ti rivolgi al caro buon vecchio xdm e vai avanti, senza troppa disperazione.

----------

## darkice

bon vedrò di fare qualche esperimento appena mi finisco di assemblare un accrocco di pc fatto di pezzi recuperati qua e la XD così mi faccio un'idea...nel caso resusciterò questo thread

thnx a lot djinnZ

----------

## pierino_89

Scusa, ma non ti converrebbe di più fare 4 thin client? Tanto qualunque pc dotato di scheda ethernet pxe o lettore cd con gPXE è più che adatto allo scopo.

----------

## djinnZ

Tornare alle origini? Al buon vecchio mainframe con X terminal? Interessante alternativa ed ho provato anche questo (con un fetente di 486 per di più) e qui kdm mi ha fatto piangere di rabbia (più che altro non era documentato nulla ma parlo di kde3).

Ovviamente a questo punto dovresti gestire una vpn dato che far passare il login grafico per ssh non è così banale.

Diciamo che dal punto di vista della resa (ovvero della fluidità dell'ambiente grafico percepita dall'utente) ci vai a perdere qualcosa visto che poi ti ritrovi con il collo di bottiglia della scheda di rete (almeno opterei per una connessione dedicata ai terminali ed una per la rete vera e propria se sono più di due).

In realtà su una macchina moderna credo che quattro terminali grafici interni ed altrettante sessioni remote (con un normale desktop kde/gnome) ci possono stare senza troppe angosce ma è meglio fare qualche test preliminare.

----------

## darkice

mmh non voglio usare ssh e dei thin client...a quel punto piuttosto che ideare e realizzare un sistema come ho scritto sopra, diventa + facile comprare 4 netbook a poco prezzo da ebay e risolverla così

----------

## djinnZ

Guarda che in realtà è più semplice di quel che credi, metti una seconda scheda di rete e la usi per i terminali bloccando tutto da firewall. L'importante è non lasciare un xlogin in rete.

In alternativa potresti pensare ad usare il vecchio qnx per i terminali od anche bsd. In fin dei conti Non devono fare altro che caricare un x server (requisito minimo 486 con 16 MB) e puoi veramente parlare di hardware di recupero.

Ti ripeto, prendi un normale pc o portatile con pari capacità di elaborazione rispetto al server di cui parli, avvia quattro sessioni X e vedi come si comporta.

Dovrebbe andare senza problemi con quattro terminali interni e quattro remoti, su scheda di rete dedicata (non pci ovviamente), ma, dato che sono stato un tantino latitante dal mondo linux, non ci metto la mano sul fuoco.

----------

## darkice

riprendo il thread appena ho la materia prima

grazie mille per tutte le "linee guida"  :Smile: 

come sempre sto forum è na mano santa  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *darkice wrote:*   

> come sempre sto forum è na mano santa  

 mah...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *darkice wrote:*   come sempre sto forum è na mano santa   mah...  

 

E' solo perchè sei un "vecchio" del forum che non ti caga nessuno...   :Twisted Evil: 

(joking, of course)

----------

## djinnZ

cordialmente... mavaff... sempre molto cordialmente...

(non si dice vecchio a chi realmente lo è)

----------

